# Most reliable ammo for a Kimber Custom II



## Scout112 (May 15, 2008)

I bought my Kimber right after I got back from Iraq a few months ago. I love the feel and accuracy. I am wondering what, those of you who probably have more experience with a Kimber than me, feel is the brand and type of .45 ammo you would bet your life on. Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like SPEER Gold Dot 200gr. They work good in my pistols and I am fairly accurate with them. I am sure any of your named brand ammo that works well in your pistol will do the job. Good luck and thanks for your service.:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I think that bullet design has alot to do with reliability of feeding and functioning. Although, I've had people tell me that bullet weight has something to do with it, but I don't think so, in my opinion. Some rounds that I've had problems with were the Hornady 185g hollow points. I think it has more to do with the fact that the bullet has "sharper edges" than some of the more rounded off hollow points. I think the closer the shape can be to a regular old ball ammo lends itself to better feeding. Also, the shorter your barrel is, the steeper the feed angle is for the most part. The easier you can make it, by having a "rounder" round, I think it helps feeding and functioning. I'll say this though, there's nothing like real world testing. Buy a few boxes, try them out, see which works best in your pistol.

Zhur


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had great luck with Golden Saber 230 gr. HP's ......... like zhurdan has mentioned the bullet design has much to do with reliability. The Golden Saber has a very smooth rounded nose and being made of brass is very tough. Always look for the "bonded" Saber ............ generally sold to LEO's but can be found elsewhere. The cartridge comes with a low flash powder inside, so night use is a little easier.

Real world ..........is the only place you can be sure of any ammo you might select. Your pistol MUST like the ammo in order for it to be useful for self defense. A minimum of 500 rounds is what I like to shoot [ of any ammo brand I choose for self defense] before I put the pistol into a self defense rotation. Any jams or FTF's within that range .......and I look to see what the problem might be.

Thanks for your service to our Country !

Good Luck

JF.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you should go ahead and test a variety of factory loads. Your Kimber should reliably shoot any of them. These high-accuracy pistols tend to be a little tight out of the box, but a few hundred rounds gets them smooth and reliable. I would not want even a custom pistol that will not shoot the factory ammunition on the market.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

When I carry my Kimber Custom I, I carry Federal 230 grain +P HST in it. I got a bunch for a good price, and the pistol feeds them perfectly.

I'm sure there are a lot of others that would work well, but that's what I carry right now.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My TLE has never balked at any JHP round that's been run through it. This includes Federal Hi Shock 185gr, Speer Gold Dot GDHP 230gr, Federal Premium +P 200gr and Remington Golden Saber 230gr. It has also performed flawlessly with every type of target load I've used including hand loaded lead rounds 200gr, Fiocchi FMJ 230gr, and Federal JHP 200gr. 

I like the Gold Dots the best out of the defense rounds.


----------



## LEJFL (Aug 16, 2011)

FYI ON ACCEPTABLE CARTRIDGES: I HAVE A STAINLESS PRO (4" BARREL) TLE II. I HAD LOTS OF PROBLEMS FTF, FTE, ETC SO AFTER ABOUT 300 RDS I RETURNED IT TO KIMBER WHO PUT IT THROUGH THE CUSTOM SHOP AND REWORKED THE EXTRACTOR. I ALSO INSTALLED THE PROPER WOLFF SPRING #32725 AFTER GETTING THE GUN BACK FROM KIMBER. SINCE GETTING THE GUN BACK, I HAVE PUT THROUGH ABOUT 300 RDS OF SELLIER & BELLOT 230g FMJ WITH NO PROBLEMS. To date, about 600 rds through the gun. YESTERDAY, I TRIED 4 DIFFERENT HP DEFENSIVE ROUNDS (Speer GDHP 230 g for regular barrel, Speer GDHP 230 g for short barrel, Hornady 185g FTX Critical Defense (this is the hp with the polymer plug) - all three of these use nickel plated brass cases, and Hornady 200 g XTP with brass case). I had mutiple failureS to eject with the Hornady 200g XTP so I called Kimber. They said they do not recommend any Hornady because they feel the cartridge is too short nor do they recommend the Speer Gold Dot. They recommend Federal Hydrashok HP, Remington Golden Sabre HP, Winchester FMJ white box, Sellier & Bellot FMJ, and American eagle FMJ all 230g. I am somewhat dissappointed as the reports for the Hornady Critical Defense are wonderful and I wonder if the same issues apply to other 1911's like Colt, Sprinfield Armory or Dan Wesson. Any thoughts?


----------



## retphcs (8 mo ago)

I went to the range yesterday with my new Kimber Custom II. I loaded Hornady Critical Duty in both Kimber and after market magazines. Neither magazine would feed the 175gr 10mm bullets. I have a Kimber Custom Pro Raptor II and have never had a problem feeding a variety of 45 shells through it. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Back when I owned many 1911s, I usually had Winchester SXT rounds as my self defense load. Not sure how hard they are to find now. I googled a few places, and everyone seems to be outta stock. 

But, Iswitched to all 9mm several years ago. Cheaper, and easier to just have all 1 caliber.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it won't feed Winchester 230grn T-series or bonded, or HST, I'd send it back to Kimber. The days where a 1911 .45 auto needs hardball to feed reliable should be a thing long past. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## retphcs (8 mo ago)

Thanks denner. I am leaning that way.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I roll my own for all my handguns.


----------



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

I have never had a problem feeding American Eagle ball or HST to my Eclipse Custom II.


----------



## retphcs (8 mo ago)

denner said:


> If it won't feed Winchester 230grn T-series or bonded, or HST, I'd send it back to Kimber. The days where a 1911 .45 auto needs hardball to feed reliable should be a thing long past. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## retphcs (8 mo ago)

After contacting Kimber with the problem I was having with my Kimber Custom II in 10MM not feeding ammunition, they sent me the information to return the gun to them free of charge. They adjusted the extractor, refinished the barrel, and chamber reamed and polished the feed ramp. After firing four mags through it to make sure all was working properly, they shipped it back to me. The whole process took about two weeks and didn't cost me a cent. I am very happy with Kimber. Great company.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to go Kimber!


----------

